# Spain to portugal



## kimberley30 (May 29, 2011)

I am going to Madeira and Funchal in September (going on a cruise) would anybody be able to tell me if it's possible to go from either places in Portugal and get to Marbella, and if so how and how long it takes?

Many thanks

Kim


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you would have to fly from Funchal to Lisbon and then fly to Malaga, the nearest airport to Marbella.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They are not in Portugal , they're on the Portugese island of Madeira, In the Atlantic !


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I do a lot of cruising

If this is a port stop on your cruise you will not be able to get to mainland Portugal or Spain in the time available.

Which cruise line are you on? Which ship? Is it a transatlantic crossing?


----------



## kimberley30 (May 29, 2011)

It's with royal caribbean. Independence of the seas. No problems that it can't be done, just thought I would find out as clearly my geography is no good  

Thanks to all who have responded


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have looked at your itinerary and none of the stops are anywhere near Marbella.

For your cruise, you might be interested in a forum called Cruise Critic. 

Here is the link for RCI cruises.

Royal Caribbean International - Cruise Critic Message Boards

Depending on your departure date you can join in what is called a 'roll call' where you can make contact in advance with people who will be on your cruise.

If you let me have your departure date I can give you the exact link for your cruise.

I find it adds to the enjoyment of our cruises (in September we are going on our 25th cruise) if we make contact with people beforehand. It also helps to share transport and excurions in the various ports.

Enjoy your cruise.


----------

